# Geohot Has Hacked The Playstation 3



## teusjuh (Jan 23, 2010)

Hello hypervisor, I'm geohot

I have read/write access to the entire system memory, and HV level access to the processor. In other words, I have hacked the PS3. The rest is just software. And reversing. I have a lot of reversing ahead of me, as I now have dumps of LV0 and LV1.

3 years, 2 months, 11 days...thats a pretty secure system

Took 5 weeks, 3 in Boston, 2 here, very simple hardware cleverly applied, and some not so simple software.

Shout out to George Kharrat from iPhoneMod Brasil for giving me this PS3 a year and a half ago to hack. Sorry it took me so long 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





As far as the exploit goes, I'm not revealing it yet. The theory isn't really patchable, but they can make implementations much harder. Also, for obvious reasons I can't post dumps. I'm hoping to find the decryption keys and post them, but they may be embedded in hardware. Hopefully keys are setup like the iPhone's KBAG.

A lot more to come...


Source information: http://geohotps3.blogspot.com (blog from Geohot)


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 23, 2010)

I saw some work about a week back on this, good to know it came to something.

Awaits flood of questions from those who just do not understand.


----------



## Davess (Jan 23, 2010)

Good job, (Now i need to buy a PS3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Jan 23, 2010)

Seems thrustworthy, wonder if we're finally there. The real deal. PS3 homebrew could be amazing.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 23, 2010)

Sorry to be a skeptic, but i'll believe it when it becomes publicly accessible. I got my hopes up for that mod chip that looked totally legit too, but then the website turned into a link farm once the "release date" hit.


----------



## TheDestroyer (Jan 23, 2010)

NIce.. I hope this continues... been dreaming of the day ps3 will be hacked..


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Jan 23, 2010)

And a couple weeks after I get a PS3.

Do want!


----------



## Sterling (Jan 23, 2010)

Z.Z; Well, I guess I need an extra excuse to get a PS3.


----------



## superrob (Jan 23, 2010)

Wow.. geohot does it again


----------



## Jakob95 (Jan 23, 2010)

Instead of doing this I am still waiting for you to release the next Jailbreak for the iPod Touch 3G.  I can't turn my iPod Touch off and I really want a untethered jailbreak.  So instead of doing stuff for the ps3 please finish what you where doing for the iTouch.


----------



## pitoui (Jan 23, 2010)

jakob95 said:
			
		

> Instead of doing this I am still waiting for you to release the next Jailbreak for the iPod Touch 3G.  I can't turn my iPod Touch off and I really want a untethered jailbreak.  So instead of doing stuff for the ps3 please finish what you where doing for the iTouch.



Nah I'm glad he's working on hacking the PS3. The possibilities could be amazing.


As for Iphone/Ipod, they suck. 


"In my honest opinion".


----------



## Elritha (Jan 23, 2010)

Interesting news. Will be keeping a close eye on this. Don't have a ps3, but that could change in the future.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jan 23, 2010)

First it was the Wii, then it was the 360, now its the PS3. Looks like the seventh gen is done.


----------



## FenrirWolf (Jan 23, 2010)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> First it was the Wii, then it was the 360, now its the PS3. Looks like the seventh gen is done.


Well, it's hardly "done" yet. MS waged a pretty good war against modders and the PS3 has barely begun. It took a good while after the Wii was hacked for anything to come of it.

But still, it's pretty cool that Geohot  managed to pull it off. I have him to thank for my jailbroken iPod Touch on 3.1.2 and hope to have unsigned stuff running on my PS3 when the time comes.


----------



## ComplicatioN (Jan 23, 2010)

Good Luck, Have Fun. =]


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jan 23, 2010)

FenrirWolf said:
			
		

> Rock Raiyu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I meant exploit wise. I'm not talking about homebrew or hack wise lol. 

It always starts with one exploit which then expands into homebrew and hacks which then turn into many more exploits. That's just how the scene works in my opinion.


----------



## Nottulys (Jan 23, 2010)

Heres to Geohot, and the future of Homebrew!


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Jan 23, 2010)

Great news, I can't wait to see some video material and of course a release.


----------



## Thoob (Jan 23, 2010)

Thank you Geohot, for being the first "non-fake"! I can't wait!


----------



## Satangel (Jan 23, 2010)

EPIC. Finally! 
I don't have a PS3, but it feels good to know the pirates take another one down!


----------



## jalaneme (Jan 23, 2010)

lets hope this gets out some emus and homebrew for the ps3, i can't wait.


----------



## auREAX (Jan 23, 2010)

Really cool, can't wait to see what comes of it.


----------



## prowler (Jan 23, 2010)

You just know Sony has something to counter this.

New kernal/firmware?


----------



## zeromac (Jan 23, 2010)

We don't know if this is trustworthy


----------



## Nathan-NL (Jan 23, 2010)

This _is_ trustworthy, read this tweet from GeoHot:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> fine, one tweet... i just hacked the PS3... http://geohotps3.blogspot.com/


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jan 23, 2010)

if the hack was good enuf, it would be a good platform to test N64 emu or even some action replay/gameshark etc
i'd still like to see PS2 on the PS3 for those who didnt get a backward compatible PS3... and also, PS3 pirated games


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jan 23, 2010)

Does that mean it can play backup ps3 games or just for homebrew like SNES, NES, and etc ?


----------



## raulpica (Jan 23, 2010)

First I see a release, then I believe it's real.

I'm sorry guises, but I've seen too many announcements, and as trustworthy as this geohot guy can be, until I see something released, I won't start screaming "ZOMG PS3 HAxx0RD"


----------



## prowler (Jan 23, 2010)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> Does that mean it can play backup ps3 games or just for homebrew like SNES, NES, and etc ?



Its the first step into hacking the PS3


----------



## Cermage (Jan 23, 2010)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> Does that mean it can play backup ps3 games or just for homebrew like SNES, NES, and etc ?



no, not yet at least. all geohot's done is taken the first step. we're still ways off any form of homebrew/backup loading.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jan 23, 2010)

Awesome. I can't wait. He didn't say if it is going to be hack for Phat or Slim, did he ?


----------



## Maz7006 (Jan 23, 2010)

Its nice to see how this progress also came somewhat at the same time as the 360 "stuff" the whole Jtag thing that is... hopefully it wont be as complex to attempt though


----------



## Cyan (Jan 23, 2010)

Davess said:
			
		

> Now i need to buy a PS3


ahah, nice to see how your needs work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



should I need one, too?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 23, 2010)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> Awesome. I can't wait. He didn't say if it is going to be hack for Phat or Slim, did he ?



He says he's been working on it for three years, so odds are it's the Phat. The Slim wasn't even out by the time he started.


----------



## Adr990 (Jan 23, 2010)

Nonono,
He did work on it for 1.5 year.

Not for 3 years.


----------



## gilaben (Jan 23, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> RockmanForte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_
"3 years, 2 months, 11 days...thats a pretty secure system
Took 5 weeks, 3 in Boston, 2 here, very simple hardware cleverly applied, and some not so simple software."_

3 Years is how long the system has been out.  5 weeks is how long he's been working on it.


----------



## manaphy4ever (Jan 23, 2010)

wow thats great cant wait for ps3 pirated games


----------



## RupeeClock (Jan 23, 2010)

manaphy4ever said:
			
		

> wow thats great cant wait for ps3 pirated games



How is that even going to work?
Writable Blu-rays are very expensive, downloading blu-rays would take very long, etc.


----------



## ComplicatioN (Jan 23, 2010)

I hope it works for both phat and slim.


----------



## Blue-K (Jan 23, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> manaphy4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anyways...I only want one thing, and then I'll definietly buy a PS3...XBMC. Yeah, I know it was first an XBox-Media Center, but now it's Multiplatform, so why not also make one for the PS3 if possible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




? This would be heaven...simply imagine it...gosh...


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 23, 2010)

Blue-K has the idea but I thought I would also mention PS3 games are not far off 360 games in terms of sizes: http://www.abgx.net/filename/?ch=9 * and a similar story can be told for modern PC games. It is not like those have any real problems and if indeed it is full access then rips are not impossible and compression is also a possibility, I hear often of devs using uncompressed audio, video and textures which amuses me almost as much as the six types of "uncompressed audio" crowd.

*talk is that most (all?) of these rips lack a certain something that would be necessary for them to run. My pity to whoever has to go down this route.


----------



## jalaneme (Jan 23, 2010)

Blue-K said:
			
		

> Anyways...I only want one thing, and then I'll definietly buy a PS3...XBMC. Yeah, I know it was first an XBox-Media Center, but now it's Multiplatform, so why not also make one for the PS3 if possible
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the first sign of a hack and noobs are already asking for ps3 isos


----------



## kiwovo (Jan 23, 2010)

holyshittt sounds good but what exactly can he do now?


----------



## Golfman560 (Jan 23, 2010)

kiwovo said:
			
		

> holyshittt sounds good but what exactly can he do now?



Just about anything since he has total control of the memory system and the processor.


----------



## drylenz36 (Jan 23, 2010)

ehh i dont think ill hack mine i dont wanna face sony's wrath at the end


----------



## Covarr (Jan 23, 2010)

Golfman560 said:
			
		

> kiwovo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does this include the RSX? Can he open up RSX access in Linux?


----------



## Toad King (Jan 23, 2010)

If this can unlock the GPU while using Linux, I may end up "borrowing" my brother's PS3 a lot in the future.


----------



## ganons (Jan 23, 2010)

drylenz36 said:
			
		

> ehh i dont think ill hack mine i dont wanna face sony's wrath at the end



banned from *free* online gaming?


----------



## luke_c (Jan 23, 2010)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> Sorry to be a skeptic, but i'll believe it when it becomes publicly accessible. I got my hopes up for that mod chip that looked totally legit too, but then the website turned into a link farm once the "release date" hit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Presumably it'll work for both, unless it's something to do with the Hardware only found in the Phat or a Linux-Related hack.
Other than that, 
FUCK YES!


----------



## Jamstruth (Jan 23, 2010)

Blue-K said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Internet speed is given in megabits per second (Mb/s) which is an 8th of a megabyte (MB) if you get your internet in megabytes per second you're amazing

8x40x1024=327680 Mb / 14 = 23405.7 Seconds / 60 = 390 minutes = *6.5 hours* assuming you get full download speed all the time and even then 14Mb/s is very fast internet.


----------



## Chalky94 (Jan 23, 2010)

After he has "sorted" the PS3, I hope he goes to the Xbox360 so people who lost the ability to do the JTAG exploit has a new alternative.


----------



## Advi (Jan 23, 2010)

Damn dude, good going.


----------



## geedub (Jan 23, 2010)

Awesome


----------



## pitman (Jan 23, 2010)

The only reason I bought a PS2 was because it was hackable, I hope he succeeds in his endeavors.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 23, 2010)

ganons said:
			
		

> drylenz36 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They can ban your console.. I mean.. honestly?


----------



## Satangel (Jan 23, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> Blue-K said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ZOMG, I would never be able to download any PS3 game, not even a 20 GB one. Belgian internet sucks so hard, I can only download 15GB in a month....


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 23, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> Blue-K said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Assuming your math is correct, my internet is only 1meg (I'm getting 6 or 8 megs soon though), ATM it would take me *91 hours* to download a PS3 game, or 3.79 days (3 days, ~19 hours). LOL.


----------



## dilav (Jan 23, 2010)

my cable internet sucks here, i get capped at after i download around 60GB. I got the 10 meg package. after about 60GB, the net is slooooowwwwww

n e way, glad something is done with the ps3, cant wait to see some brews, hope the slim is kinda similar for hacking too. lol (might need to pick up a ps3 soon)






 Congratz to geohot


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Jan 23, 2010)

sdfsdfsdfsdf


----------



## Jamstruth (Jan 23, 2010)

ZeWarrior said:
			
		

> Jamstruth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you're questioning the fact that internet is given in Mb/s to make it sound bigger then I shall say that it is to my knowledge but its hard to tell from your wording.

Basically: PS3 games are so big that there's no point in downloading cause it will take you all year.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Jan 23, 2010)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Jamstruth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's more than three months without using internet for anything else if you want to download MGS4. Might be worth it to just buy the game then


----------



## Justin121994 (Jan 23, 2010)

LOl. I'd rather wait haha. It prob take me like two weeks to download MGS4


----------



## Maz7006 (Jan 23, 2010)

Maikel Steneker said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dunno why everyone is worried about game sizes right now, most rips on the shady parts of the inerwebs are like 7-10 GB (please someone correct me if im wrong, but if memory serves well that's how big games are )

Plus who said that through this hacking we'll get pirated games etc etc.


----------



## Arm the Homeless (Jan 23, 2010)

Notice: 99% of PS3 games are not the size of the disc. Most are around 5-10GB with some as low as 1-3GB.


----------



## SPH73 (Jan 23, 2010)

ps3 has no games worth pirating.


----------



## CJL18 (Jan 23, 2010)

SPH73 said:
			
		

> ps3 has no games worth pirating.




Uncharted 2: Among Thieves 
Demon's Souls
Metal Gear Solid 4: Guns of the Patriots
Killzone 2
LittleBigPlanet
Resistance 2
Ratchet & Clank Future: A Crack in Time
Ninja Gaiden Sigma 2
Resistance: Fall of Man
Gran Turismo 5

ps3 exclusives and in 2010 they will have alot more good games, but most big big games are also on the 360


----------



## mew512 (Jan 23, 2010)

^ COD 6, littlebigplannet, and the ratchet and clank series are all amzing games i would pirate the (if i didnt already own COd 6 littlebigplanet and tools of destruction 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## SPH73 (Jan 23, 2010)

CJL18 said:
			
		

> SPH73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Your insecurity is showing. To each his own man.

Btw, I added a few notes to your list.


----------



## Thoob (Jan 23, 2010)

SPH73 said:
			
		

> LittleBigPlanet *(a flop, terrible gameplay)*



Terrible gameplay? What are you, nuts?!


----------



## iFish (Jan 23, 2010)

i will belive then once i see it, plus know person buys blanc blu-rays (im not sure if thy even sell them) and if somebody bought that many there up to something anywya


----------



## SPH73 (Jan 23, 2010)

Thoob said:
			
		

> SPH73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not, not at all. And most people who know their platform games agree with me.

Floaty jumping, dull gameplay and more. No amount of window dressing can make up for the fact that underneath all the glitter is one shitty platform game.


----------



## Covarr (Jan 23, 2010)

SPH73 said:
			
		

> CJL18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't speak for all of those games, but at least a few of them:
MGS4: More like 20hrs, not 4. And a movie though it is for about 2/3 of it, it's a GOOD 20 hr movie.
LBP: wut? Great gameplay. Physics are a bit floaty, but it's still quite good.
R&C Future: Yes, there's a lot of games in this series. But it's damn good, regardless of what number in the series it is.
Ninja Gaiden Sigma 2: Much more than a port. I still can't recommend it, I didn't like it much, but still, it's not merely a port.

But honestly, the best games worth pirating are PSN, PS1 games, and PS2 games on the PS3 systems that will play them. Super Stardust HD, Kingdom Hearts, Final Fantasy 7-12, Metal Gear Solid 1-3, Pinball Fantasies, Pinball Dreams...

And that's not to mention a few games that are either superior on the PS3 to other versions, such as Batman: Arkham Asylum.

I don't see how it's insecurity to disagree with you, or to attempt to make a point. Additionally, some people don't have a 360, so even multiplatform games could be worthwhile on this.


----------



## luke_c (Jan 23, 2010)

SPH73 said:
			
		

> CJL18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here comes the fanboys, have you actually played any of these games, and I can't see any better alternatives for the 360, mainly because they have fuck all exclusives? 
You my friend, are shit talking.

And people worrying about size, if you're Internet isn't fast enough or you have a monthly limit, just rent the games / borrow off your friends, rip them and play them, with any luck we will have a External drive aswell.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 23, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> If you're questioning the fact that internet is given in Mb/s to make it sound bigger then I shall say that it is to my knowledge but its hard to tell from your wording.
> 
> Basically: PS3 games are so big that there's no point in downloading cause it will take you all year.



I didn't question you at all.. I just made a statement.


----------



## mew512 (Jan 23, 2010)

I'd love this to happen but i have to say this out of my mind there is no point it being hacked un less we can use usb i dont doubt someday we will be able to but im not going out buying a decnet blu-ray burner then some bluray discs as blu-ray drives are very expensive and i cant afford one (mainly because im a teenager) but  if we can hack it like the wii to be able to run isos through discs and usb then im sure everyone would be happy


----------



## Wabsta (Jan 23, 2010)

mew512 said:
			
		

> I'd love this to happen but i have to say this out of my mind there is no point it being hacked un less we can use usb i dont doubt someday we will be able to but im not going out buying a decnet blu-ray burner then some bluray discs as blu-ray drives are very expensive and i cant afford one (mainly because im a teenager) but  if we can hack it like the wii to be able to run isos through discs and usb then im sure everyone would be happy


But just think!

How awesome would an USB loader be for the PS3


----------



## GameWinner (Jan 23, 2010)

wabsta said:
			
		

> mew512 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pretty awesome because i don't have a blue ray burner


----------



## iFish (Jan 23, 2010)

how about if this gets released sony will rage


----------



## GameWinner (Jan 23, 2010)

they will soon be like Microsoft and do a ban wave online, and i love PS3 games online


----------



## CJL18 (Jan 23, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> how about if this gets released sony will rage




if it's a hardware hack sony will be shitting there selves, becusae they wont beable to patch the exploit witha firmware update.  If i was sony i would buy out him out to not release it lol.


----------



## GameWinner (Jan 23, 2010)

hopefully PSP GO is next


----------



## C175R (Jan 23, 2010)

CJL18 said:
			
		

> ifish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol they won't do that. they know that would be pointless.
even if he doesn't release it cuz he got paid from sony , he would just sell it or give it to another hacker and give all the credits to him and then he can say "No. I didn't release it. I kept my promise(or contract) He found it on his own". so it will only benefit him more since he would get paid from Sony and maybe another hacker lol


----------



## BedtimeGuy (Jan 23, 2010)

wow... ive been neglecting my PS3 a little... and ive almost played every good game for it. but now... THERE COULD BE HOMEBREW!!! if you ask me, the PSP has the best homebrew for any system, so imagine what the PS# will do!. i believe that the hack should definitely work on ps3 phats, and why not on slims too? sony hasnt really been concerned with adding software/hardware security to the ps3 because it hasnt been cracked untill now. and from what he says, the exploit is a hardware hack that cant be affected by a firmware update! (no doubt sony will come out with a new unhackable (vi hardware) ps3 as soon as this is out...) well, im so excited i dont know what to do!


----------



## GameWinner (Jan 24, 2010)

baffle-boy said:
			
		

> wow... ive been neglecting my PS3 a little... and ive almost played every good game for it. but now... THERE COULD BE HOMEBREW!!! if you ask me, the PSP has the best homebrew for any system, so imagine what the PS# will do!. i believe that the hack should definitely work on ps3 phats, and why not on slims too? sony hasnt really been concerned with adding software/hardware security to the ps3 because it hasnt been cracked untill now. and from what he says, the exploit is a hardware hack that cant be affected by a firmware update! (no doubt sony will come out with a new unhackable (vi hardware) ps3 as soon as this is out...) well, im so excited i dont know what to do!


Full N64 speed and sound- AWESOME!!!!
Play Ps2and PS1 Games on 80 GBs- *dead*
maybe the power to play Xbox and GC games there is
endless amount of things PS3s power can do


----------



## Sefi (Jan 24, 2010)

Wow this is great news to hear!  Geohot has essentially paved the way for all kinds of possibilities to come 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .  It will be interesting to see how fast things develop given this huge breakthrough.  

For myself I'd be perfectly happy being able to just play backups of PS1 and PS2 so I could put my PS2 away for good.  PS3 backups would just be icing on the cake, and then there's all of the homebrew potential there.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 24, 2010)

Justin121994 said:
			
		

> LOl. I'd rather wait haha. It prob take me like two weeks to download MGS4


lol i just downloaded mass effect 2 the other day 15gb!!


----------



## GameWinner (Jan 24, 2010)

ebay has blu ray burners for $60 and up


----------



## Fabis94 (Jan 24, 2010)

I hope it doesn't take as long for the DSi. It's been more than 2 years already and still nothing.


----------



## dgwillia (Jan 24, 2010)

Meh, its cool and all, but no way in hell would i hack my PS3 >_>. Sony patched that Game Boy emulator (Or whatever it was, my friend was telling me about it, and i didnt have a PS3 when it was out), pretty quick. Chances are anyone who hacks thier PS3 will get insta-banned the moment they touch online.


----------



## Covarr (Jan 24, 2010)

Fabis94 said:
			
		

> I hope it doesn't take as long for the DSi. It's been more than 2 years already and still nothing.


No it hasn't. DSi's been out in Japan for just over a year (November 2008), and considerably less everywhere else (April 2009).

But it won't take as long. Nintendo's pretty consistently had the weakest security. Even the GameCube, which was a pain in the ass to pirate before Wii came out, only really was more secure because it used minidiscs and read them backwards.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Jan 24, 2010)

Fabis94 said:
			
		

> I hope it doesn't take as long for the DSi. It's been more than 2 years already and still nothing.


The DSi hasn't even been out for 2 years, let alone be hacked. If the Wii is an indication, we'll see the first homebrew in an few months.


----------



## FestusArrestUs (Jan 24, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> how about if this gets released sony will rage



Developers will hate this news. Dev costs on PS3 are already much higher than they are on other platforms.


----------



## silleeel (Jan 24, 2010)

Can someone please explain to me how this George Hotz guy is not in jail!? Ive just looked him up then and apparantly he's a world famous hacker and theres pictures of him and crazy details of his exploits all over the internet! lol


----------



## zeromac (Jan 24, 2010)

silleeel said:
			
		

> Can someone please explain to me how this George Hotz guy is not in jail!? Ive just looked him up then and apparantly he's a world famous hacker and theres pictures of him and crazy details of his exploits all over the internet! lol


Different Person?


----------



## DaMummy (Jan 24, 2010)

once you buy the system you can do whatever you want to it, its like throwing somebody in jail for putting new rims on a car....


----------



## Xoo00o0o0o (Jan 24, 2010)

Awsome hopefully we'll have USB loading for PS 1, 2, and 3 games


----------



## Ryupower (Jan 24, 2010)

update:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> * I know some function names... *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 24, 2010)

DaMummy said:
			
		

> once you buy the system you can do whatever you want to it, its like throwing somebody in jail for putting new rims on a car....



One thing wrong with that analogy... PUTTING NEW RIMS ON A CAR ISN'T ILLEGAL.


----------



## dnniwa485 (Jan 24, 2010)

geohot can probably handle the detection of modded PS3... by means that he can send false positive report back to server that the console is not modded but modded actually.

god... he has a read.write access to the hypervisor now.. and he got a way to call SPU to extract keys... 

/gg  once keys extracted... thats the beginning of the Homebrew Community in PS3


----------



## nutella (Jan 24, 2010)

i couldn't care less once ps3 backups are possible (which i know were not even close to getting to). i aint downloading a 50gb iso.......


----------



## Twiffles (Jan 24, 2010)

What would be nice, obviously, if you can rip a whole game via disc drive straight to the HD.


----------



## dnniwa485 (Jan 24, 2010)

50gb is not bad though.. but will take a day or two to download...  (500-700kbps download will take maybe 8hours straight, i used to download animes on torrent and download a single episode in 5 minutes standard 400megs video)

but not all games are 50gb anyway... i see my Eternal Sonata game in PS3 handling 10-12gb? sounds fare for a single disc anyway.

but anyway.. i hope geohot only allows to backup games to HDD if the user got the DISC of the game. If it is downloaded on the net.. well probably not. Oh .... also some plugins like gameshard or action replay might be good.. and integrated on PS3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





im expecting a Karaoke Homebrew in PS3... I hate singstar to sing songs cause its only selective songs.


----------



## iceissocold (Jan 24, 2010)

What proof does everyone have that everyone PS3 game is a dual layered Bluray disc?? 50GB is a dual layered medium for Bluray and most PS3 games don't hit over 10GB.

It was announced that FFXIII is on a 50GB medium and the game data itself, apart from the media files is like 6GB (correct me if I am wrong).


----------



## dnniwa485 (Jan 24, 2010)

^dont think too much on other users comment..

only dumb will think all games in PS3 is 50 gb or whatever.

if you have linux.. checking the Disc Capacity will DO... if im not mistaken Motorstorm has only 4Gb data.. enough to fit in DVD.. but dunno why they put it on BD if it can fit on DVD... 

weird.

Geohot's Comment on BLog:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> You can't expect to know everything and dump every piece of code. This hack is enough for homebrew, full linux, and even backups.



hmm... PSP style? the PSP is not full hacked hardware. It was only hacked enough to boot unsigned code and backups.


----------



## C175R (Jan 24, 2010)

dnniwa485 said:
			
		

> ^dont think too much on other users comment..
> 
> only dumb will think all games in PS3 is 50 gb or whatever.
> 
> ...


So ppl would say "OMG ITS BD! this looks WAAAAAAAAAAY better than a normal DVD. I should BUY it!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "
I mean..if I see one PS3 games on a normal DVD I would be like WTF?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## dnniwa485 (Jan 24, 2010)

^lol yeah... DVD on PS3 games? kinda iffy

BD is PS3's trademark... lawl...


----------



## Spikey (Jan 24, 2010)

The reason why they put them on Bluray discs is because they are far more scratch resistant. And the consumer doesn't pay any extra for their PS3 games that are on Bluray vs 360 games on a DVD.


----------



## wii4it (Jan 24, 2010)

Its great news that the PS3 is possibly hacked, but it makes you wonder if its worth getting it hacked due to the crazy sizes of games! i.e. 10gb+

Now i'm thinking what to go for...360 or PS3??


----------



## adrian2040 (Jan 24, 2010)

ZeWarrior said:
			
		

> DaMummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hacking a PS3 isn't illegal either. What is illegal is pirating the games themselves.


----------



## CJL18 (Jan 24, 2010)

silleeel said:
			
		

> Can someone please explain to me how this George Hotz guy is not in jail!? Ive just looked him up then and apparantly he's a world famous hacker and theres pictures of him and crazy details of his exploits all over the internet! lol




do you think if a guy that smart to hack the ps3 would be dumb enough to post his real pic on the interent lol!!


----------



## iori-kyo-k (Jan 24, 2010)

CJL18 said:
			
		

> silleeel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He already appeared several times in differents shows and even in an interview on the news : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Hk-OTqx8hQ...=PL&index=8


----------



## sjones900 (Jan 24, 2010)

wii4it said:
			
		

> Its great news that the PS3 is possibly hacked, but it makes you wonder if its worth getting it hacked due to the crazy sizes of games! i.e. 10gb+
> 
> Now i'm thinking what to go for...360 or PS3??


Who says the PS3 has to be used to piracy? I might want ot use an unlocked version of the install other OS feature. Full usage in it would be better than any pirated game on there anyway. because then I can play pc games.


----------



## mew512 (Jan 24, 2010)

I think this guy is amazing for only hacking it for about 5 weeks but id love to know if the exploit works on the slim version as well as i got that in november in a sale £200 in sainsbury  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and i dont want to have to swap my ps3 that uses less power for one that does


----------



## pcmanrules (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm looking forward to this! I buy my games and with internet speeds in NZ it'll stay that way. I'd just like Other OS on my Slim and be able to do PS2 games (i bought the games but played on PC).


----------



## prowler (Jan 24, 2010)

pcmanrules said:
			
		

> I'm looking forward to this! I buy my games and with internet speeds in NZ it'll stay that way. I'd just like Other OS on my Slim and be able to do PS2 games (i bought the games but played on PC).



You're forgetting Sony is making an emulator for PS2 games for all PS3's this year
It was posted on here a while ago.

And they still need to actually hack it and figure how to do homebrew etc.


----------



## luke_c (Jan 24, 2010)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> pcmanrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Link to said post or GTFO


----------



## blitzer320 (Jan 24, 2010)

sony has been working on a software emulation for ps2 for awhile but they can't get emulation of the graphics right thats why its not out, cause the ntsc 60gb had the graphics chip but no emotion engine and they used software emulation to play games but the graphics chip has been tooken out completely now. (i guess to save money) So when they get that emulated right we will have ps2 backwards compatibility on all ps3's, but if they are still working on it i don't know

i believe they were working on software emulation from before the ps3 came out but couldn't get it done in time to lower the price so they had to run with adding the ps2's cpu & gpu in and make the consumer pay the price

edit: decided to use punctuation this time


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jan 25, 2010)

When he says alot does he mean like months....


----------



## stab244 (Jan 25, 2010)

I just want to know what kind of homebrew will be made.


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 25, 2010)

stab244 said:
			
		

> I just want to know what kind of homebrew will be made.


with that much power under the hood
one could only imagine...

ps2 emu
ps3 iso loader
maybe even gcn or xbox 1 emu's


----------



## blitzer320 (Jan 25, 2010)

ps2 emu is gonna be hard if it was easy sony would have done it from the beginning to save alot of money gcn and xbox 1 emu well just maybe but the problem comes with the gpu emulation gpu emulation is not as easy as cpu emulation unless its a low power gpu that doesn't do much computation on the die


----------



## Justin121994 (Jan 25, 2010)

I WANT a wiii emulator 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




haha.. It connects to the controls natively since it has bluetooth.. and use some candles as the senor bar.

(yeah i wish)


----------



## iFish (Jan 25, 2010)

ever ps3/360 needs a wii to acompany it


----------



## Justin121994 (Jan 25, 2010)

I have a wii and a ps3.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



LOL just throwing stupid ideas that probably won't happen haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lol btw my ps3 is right next to my wiii X)


----------



## iFish (Jan 25, 2010)

im getting the ps3


----------



## Lubbo (Jan 25, 2010)

i just bought a PS3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 if i ever get it...


----------



## dnniwa485 (Jan 25, 2010)

lol... many faggot dont want to hack PS3.. oh god.. if they hate that hack already then just dont hack their consoles... period. though cheating in game is unavoidable once the console is hack... Game Shark Anyone? But only dumbass players will do hack on the game. Whats the point polaying it when you cheating on game... the fun is over... but anyway not all player are cheaters. Just like on my DS i dleted my usrcheats.dat for sure.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 no cheats allowed lawl.. and btw: Nintendo has a anti-cheat protection online btw... like in Mario Kart once you go online no cheats were available... i tried it n my friends DS and wtf.. cheats disabled? 

Anyway in terms of cheating, their are some servers that need to sync on the client side and the server side.. once the client side doing something wrong... then hell get disconnected. Any games that are synchronized on the server is not easy to cheat btw.

scenario: MW2 in PS3 you passed in the wall cause you used cheating.. and server detected youre out in allowable coordinates in map.. well then.. disconnected..

..............

emulators... ??? hmm maybe.. cause of that 6 Cores? with pwerful processor powered with FLOPS(PowerPC architecture)? than MIPS(x86 architecture),.. indeed emulation is possible..


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Jan 25, 2010)

Good, now Sony will patch this in the next firmware, rendering all the guy's work totally worthless.

It took 3 years to find one flaw to hack the console, so if Sony patch this one, you won't find another one that easily.


----------



## asdf (Jan 25, 2010)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> Good, now Sony will patch this in the next firmware, rendering all the guy's work totally worthless.
> 
> It took 3 years to find one flaw to hack the console, so if Sony patch this one, you won't find another one that easily.
> 
> ...


----------



## 754boy (Jan 25, 2010)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> maybe even gcn or xbox 1 emu's



Lol pipe dream. OFFICIAL Ps2 emulation isn't even perfect so no way will u ever see those emus on PS3, at least not in playable form lol.


----------



## OSW (Jan 25, 2010)

Dolphin emu works pretty decently doesn't it?


----------



## DaMummy (Jan 25, 2010)

this would be a hardware mod, so a firmware update isnt gonna do much


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Jan 25, 2010)

asdf said:
			
		

> Giga_Gaia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nothing can't be patched, even if it's a piece of hardware, patch can kill it. As for exploits, if this guy found an exploit, you'd think Sony know about their own weakness and patch it as soon as he release it. Sony can patch anything and render any hack useless, nothing is unpatchable.


----------



## toejam316 (Jan 25, 2010)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> asdf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lets see you patch the Pandora's Battery exploit on the PSP-100x and PSP-200x.


----------



## blitzer320 (Jan 25, 2010)

Almost nothing is unpatchable nintendo can't patch the exploit bootmii runs because they had to flash the chips before they left the factory. once boot0 flashed its read only so no changing anything on boot1 and bootmii loads off of an exploit in how boot1 loads boot2 so not everything is patchable.

It only took him 5 weeks to find this exploit or hardware hack whatever he has but i think we really need to wait until he releases it and/or explains how he does it before we talk about sony's capability of patching. We really don't have much info on this. If this came from anyone else i would say bullshit but because of his past with the iphone i can believe that its true and him coming out wit h  total bullshit is very rare.

All emu and homebrew is iffy because programming for the ps3 is very heard so i have heard not a programmer (yet) so it would take alot of time and effort to get a real benefit from ps3 homebrew so i can see the ps3 lasting in the homebrew scene for a good 5 - 10 years because of its raw power and linux capabilities for some people


----------



## GexX2 (Jan 25, 2010)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> Nothing can't be patched, even if it's a piece of hardware, patch can kill it. As for exploits, if this guy found an exploit, you'd think Sony know about their own weakness and patch it as soon as he release it. Sony can patch anything and render any hack useless, nothing is unpatchable.


You know what can't be patched? Unpatchable things. I think you need to learn a bit more of what you're spouting on about before you go.. uh.. spouting on.


----------



## dnniwa485 (Jan 25, 2010)

any device has its limitations:

and PS3 has its limitation in terms of protection...

and that is the SPU and Bootloader...

once those shits is been exploited... its unpatchable..

and the thing that protects them is the hypervisor... both lvl0 and lvl1

and now those lvl is dumped... i dont know what happend next..


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Jan 25, 2010)

I imagine a different method would be required to hack the ps3slim.


----------



## dnniwa485 (Jan 25, 2010)

^the method is really the same btw

the only thing matter on this is Linux isnt availble in Slim... 

im hoping that the applying of hack can be done through the XMB.. or worst only in otheros.. cause geohot works on linux to dump analyze and hack,... though im sure hes using something device to analyze data on the SPU ... not just the linux there must be something..

but anyway lets see whats next..


----------



## DjoeN (Jan 25, 2010)

Nice, hope to see some great Homebrew.

As for piracy don't mind if only homebrew will work, i'll keep my PS3 intact, The games i love to play i bought (and will buy for newer if any descent comes out i like.)
If any good homebrew comes out, i'll consider it, but if it's only emu's, i'l stick with my old xbox1 and Wii for those.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jan 25, 2010)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/8478764.stm

Maybe there is hope for those PS3's that are not backwards compatible...


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jan 25, 2010)

Why is he telling to the news about it ? He can be in trouble, huh ? He needs to keep quiet, jeez.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jan 26, 2010)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> Why is he telling to the news about it ? He can be in trouble, huh ? He needs to keep quiet, jeez.


I don't think hacking a console is against the law anyways. It's what you do with said hack that matters the most.


----------



## dragon574444 (Jan 26, 2010)

Wow. Just wow.


----------



## Omega_2 (Jan 26, 2010)

And then, PS4 gets announced and released 2 years ahead of schedule.
And it will be more PC like with your damn ipod support and running mac osx of all things. XD


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jan 26, 2010)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> RockmanForte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, wow. He is amazing. I can't wait for his release in the near future.


----------



## ComplicatioN (Jan 26, 2010)

Omega_2 said:
			
		

> And then, PS4 gets announced and released 2 years ahead of schedule.
> And it will be more PC like with your damn ipod support and running mac osx of all things. XD


They will only start working on another PS when the latest one is hacked.


----------



## Omega_2 (Jan 26, 2010)

ComplicatioN said:
			
		

> Omega_2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, assuming Sony's agent is in here right now, shouldn't be long till then


----------



## ComplicatioN (Jan 26, 2010)

xD, but sony is smart and the PS3 has updates, they could block all of these hacks.


----------



## SinR (Jan 26, 2010)

i dont feel like reading thru 10 pages lol


any proof of concept yet?  a Hello World?


----------



## Omega_2 (Jan 26, 2010)

in theory, yes, but when you fix something, you tend to open new holes


----------



## dnniwa485 (Jan 26, 2010)

confirmed:

will not work on SLIMS... as the hack can only be possible applied via otherOS.. and the hacking might not be simple as possible.

status: target SPE... geohot is trying to attack the SPE now and get the keys.. so we can join the fun.


----------



## blitzer320 (Jan 26, 2010)

i've always believed that they exploit was in otheros and sony knows about it and thats why they can't patch it so their solution was to remove it totally from the slims


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jan 26, 2010)

Yeah, the hack won't work on the Slim PS3's says GeoHotz.


----------



## Justin121994 (Jan 26, 2010)

NOooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
lol..
Damn I have a ps3 slim.
Well if the keys are released then it might lead a way into hacking the slim. I guess sony knew that otheros would be exploited.
Therefore,taking it away from the slim :/


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 26, 2010)

next ps3 firmware is now gonna remove otheros option from fat ps3's :/


----------



## dnniwa485 (Jan 26, 2010)

as if im going to upgrade ... lol


----------



## Justin121994 (Jan 26, 2010)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> next ps3 firmware is now gonna remove otheros option from fat ps3's :/


LOL your lucky you even had the opinion of installing linux.
I mean why couldn't sony be stupid and have otheros on the slim.


----------



## dnniwa485 (Jan 26, 2010)

simple.. they removed the otherOS controller chip on the slim to decrease the production cost. though i expect something like that in slim..

like in PS2 fat.. that in slim there are no more Network addon anymore.. 

i just love my PS3..

PS3 60GB launch
2.58 FW
with PS2 BC 
4 USB ports
with Mem card slots..


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jan 26, 2010)

Geo even got interviewed by BBC!
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/8478764.stm


----------



## Justin121994 (Jan 26, 2010)

They removed the ps3 otheros chip? It had one?


----------



## GexX2 (Jan 26, 2010)

There was no OtherOS "chip". Sony just didn't want to rewrite hardware drivers for the slim. So they nixed the option. If the PS3 ever does get hacked (like homebrew enabled), we could probably rip the drivers from the old ps3's and modify them to run on slim. But I wouldn't hold my breath, no one like writing drivers, and it requires alot of knowledge of the hardware, or a lot of reverse engineering.


----------



## Retrievil (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm glad I kept my 80GB BC Compatible Motorstorm Edition.

I was so close to throwing it up on craigslist when I got my slim.   Then I was like, I bet if there ever is a hack, it will only work on phats.  Better keep it.

lo and behold ....


----------



## dnniwa485 (Jan 26, 2010)

@GexX2

wrong... the HV who controlling the otherOS option is removed... maybe it can be applied tru force flashing (might be direct flashing to PS's NAND memory) but anyway its not easy like phat can do.

or the otherOS cant be revived at all... on SLIM ps3's cause it was hardware disabled. IF it is disabled by software.. well whats the point by disabling it?


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jan 26, 2010)

the fact tht the once 17-year old iphone hacker has interviewed on bbc shows he's very confident but there is still work needed for the slim for many who bought the ps3 recently


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jan 26, 2010)

Sony will force an update and patch this on the fat PS2s. Sure you can just not connect to a network & thus no mandatory update.... but wait until new games start coming out that you wont be able to play without updating.

I really think any PS3 hack will be rendered useless shortly after any public release.


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 26, 2010)

they cant force an update
you have to agree to it

they can block off PSN access however


----------



## BakuFunn (Jan 26, 2010)

Here's to hoping it's fully hacked soon.

I am considering a PS3 anyhow, even if I have to pay for the damn games.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jan 26, 2010)

D34DL1N3R said:
			
		

> ...I really think any PS3 hack will be rendered useless shortly after any public release.



That would be my hope. I have nothing against people fiddling with the system. I love my DS flashcard. But I want to be able to continue to enjoy online gameplay on my PS3. Competitive online gameplay and hacking just don't seem to go hand-in-hand. Regardless of what the early intent of a hacker might be, it always leads to _other_ things that ultimately ruin the experience for many.

Perhaps more importantly, widespread piracy will only serve to fuck things up completely. When push comes to shove, these companies need to make money to keep making good games. If everything you deliver keeps moving right out the backdoor, eventually something's got to give.


----------



## Justin121994 (Jan 26, 2010)

Exploit released gooo on his blog people


----------



## DrOctapu (Jan 26, 2010)

The only hope I have for this is that it will have emulators and homebrew. That'd be awesome.


----------



## Justin121994 (Jan 26, 2010)

http://geohotps3.blogspot.com/2010/01/here...er-platter.html


----------



## ibrawl (Jan 26, 2010)

hmm exploit looks like you have to open the ps3
i don't like to open my systems....


----------



## DrOctapu (Jan 26, 2010)

ibrawl said:
			
		

> hmm exploit looks like you have to open the ps3
> i don't like to open my systems....


It's a linux hack. You need a liveCD and a non-slim PS3.


----------



## ibrawl (Jan 26, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> It's a linux hack. You need a liveCD and a non-slim PS3.


hmm then the wait is on for my slim


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 26, 2010)

chao1212 said:
			
		

> ibrawl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You still have to open your PS3, its not just a software hack, its partially hardware.


----------



## Vater Unser (Jan 27, 2010)

GeekyGuy said:
			
		

> D34DL1N3R said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think online cheating will be of any concern, since it's probably only a matter of days until Sony effectively excludes all hacked PS3s from the PSN...We're not talking about Nintendo here.
Also, the PS3 already has a huge base of users who actually buy their games and will continue buying them, because they're actually _worth_ buying. What we might see is an increase of hardware sales due to the piracy people, but I don't think we'll see any sort of absolute decline in software sales. Of course, with Sony still making huge losses with the PS3, increased hardware sales without a proportional increase in software sales aren't exactly what Sony's looking for, but anyway.

Personally I wouldn't trade in my PSN access just to get a piece of the PS3 piracy right now, but the fact that the exploit apparently lets you play PS2 games on any PS3 really is something...I mean, people have been crying for PS2 compatibility ever since it's been removed, I'm dying to play some of the old PS2 marvels like Ico and SotC in high resolution, and now it turns out all Sony had to do was flip a switch to allow us just that...That pisses me off.
And just look at how hacking undeniably changed the PSP for the better...Don't tell me it'd be half as rich in features today, hadn't it been for all those persistent hackers...Hell, maybe the Wii dashboard still wouldn't have a clock to this very day, let alone the half-assed support for Wii channels on SD cards they finally added last year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




With that being said, one can only hope that the PS3 hacking scene will give Sony one hell of a business, so they will once again have to come up with features that people will want to update for (like *cough* maybe, in the long term, PS2 compatibility), as well as once again allow users to get the best experience out of their system thanks to firmware modifications and homebrew software...We might even finally be looking at Linux distros that make use of the PS3's full power, so, depending on what developments they'll ultimately bring along, the hacking and homebrew scene might make it worth getting a second PS3 just for the hacking stuff. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In the end, even _with_ all the PS3 games and PSN out of the picture, the PS3 already lets you play PS1 and PS2 games on it, in only a few months we'll more than likely see working emulators for all major classic videogame systems (and one day maybe even a GameCube/Wii emu that runs a couple of games smoothly? That'd be rich  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), we might even see a proper, fully-fledged MAME port on a gaming console for a change, we'll see web browsers, kick-ass media centers, all kinds of original homebrew games and apps...And the truth is that we'll still probably be able to play all the great PS3 titles without jeopardizing the homebrew stuff, although without PSN access, but still...How could a small black box possibly get any more awesome than that in the foreseeable future?
It's like a hacked original XBox with HD support. Plenty of reason to cream one's pants.


----------



## A7mag3ddon (Jan 27, 2010)

I for one dont think that PS3 disk piracy will take off as the BRay media is still quite expensive, perhaps an iso loader would be more advantageous but with the size of data you need for an iso and the ammount of time Vs bandwidth needed to get it; will probably mean you will get downsampled video releases and cut scenes removed, which in my opinion defeats the object of having such a nice powerfull machine.

I would probably get a second hand machine if it could run emulators but as someone previous said something about SNES, NES and N64 i would think it most likely cheaper to buy real ones than a ps3 right now ;-)


----------



## SgtThom (Jan 28, 2010)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> FenrirWolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ps3 Hombrew might not be great due to   Hardware most Hom brew developers don't understand.Just like the GameCube.


----------



## GexX2 (Jan 28, 2010)

@dnniwa485

It was removed cuz Sony didn't want to write the drivers, like I said. Theres an interview somewhere where some sony exec said it wouldn't be cost effective for them to rewrite the drivers, thus they nixed the option.


----------



## Prizesinferno (Jan 28, 2010)

It will be another 6 months before you see anything come of this.  There is gonna be a lot of reverse engineering.  Then a lot of programming.  Dont expect to see perfect emulators and iso loaders by the end of the month.


----------



## Lubbo (Jan 28, 2010)

is it a hardware or software exploit?


----------



## asdf (Jan 28, 2010)

Lubbo said:
			
		

> is it a hardware or software exploit?


Both. Linux is needed on the PS3 and something is needed to be done on part of the insides.


----------



## Lubbo (Jan 28, 2010)

ok, thanks, is this only working on fats at the moment? i just bought a slim, also is Linux better than the normal PS3 operating system?


----------



## asdf (Jan 28, 2010)

Lubbo said:
			
		

> ok, thanks, is this only working on fats at the moment? i just bought a slim, also is Linux better than the normal PS3 operating system?


Yes to it only working on phats, no to the Linux question. The PS3 games can't run on Linux.


----------



## joseverdin10 (Feb 8, 2010)

maybe you can finally play psp gmaes on the ps3?????
Hope


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Feb 21, 2010)

joseverdin10 said:
			
		

> maybe you can finally play psp gmaes on the ps3?????
> Hope


If I'm not mistaken, there's not even an emulator on the PC. I highly doubt a homebrew PS3 emulator would be there earlier, and I don't believe Sony will make one either.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 21, 2010)

Maikel Steneker said:
			
		

> joseverdin10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've heard that there is a PSP emulator for PC, although it needs to be a fairly high-end computer to handle it.


----------

